# Hash Oil Tootsie Rolls



## just a medicator (Aug 11, 2012)

So i'm trying to make some hash oil tootsie rolls and the recipe calls for 5-10 grams of hash oil and a tablespoon of sweetened condensed milk. My problem is I don't have any good oil hooks. Instead of using hash oil could I use kief I got from dry ice extraction? I was considering making my own hash oil, but have never done it before and don't have all the resources yet. Also would it be better/worse if I used the dry ice extraction to get kief from a bunch of sugar leaf trim, and then use that kief for the hash oil? Just trying to find the best way to do this...


----------



## gioua (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes thc is thc.. doesnt matter where it comes from.. leafs buds etc.. 
each serving should have no more then aprox .10-.15 g hash per edible.
Most bud recipes use .25 for people who have not used medibles before.. 
you can always take more as the time goes by.. wait 60-60 mins before eating a second one.. 

you cant take less unless ya upchuck


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 13, 2012)

just a medicator said:


> So i'm trying to make some hash oil tootsie rolls and the recipe calls for 5-10 grams of hash oil and a tablespoon of sweetened condensed milk. My problem is I don't have any good oil hooks. Instead of using hash oil could I use kief I got from dry ice extraction? I was considering making my own hash oil, but have never done it before and don't have all the resources yet. Also would it be better/worse if I used the dry ice extraction to get kief from a bunch of sugar leaf trim, and then use that kief for the hash oil? Just trying to find the best way to do this...


yum, can I get that recipe.

regards,


----------



## just a medicator (Aug 13, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> yum, can I get that recipe.
> 
> regards,


I just copied this from another threat on another mmj forum.

"This is the easiest recipe ever. Anyways here it is.

1 bag of tootsie roll minis
10 grams of hash oil or less
1 tablespoon of sweetened condensed milk

Put tooties in the crock pot and let them melt. Once melted, add hash oil and a tablespoon of condensed milk. Stir for 2 minutes making sure everything mixes in well. Pour into greased pyrex loaf dish or other pyrex container. Let it cool completely. Cut into small pieces and try them out. Match them to the same size as a real tootie roll, and it should be about 7 grams. Makes approx 50 chews."

This recipe almost seems too easy. I feel like there's something missing, like decarboxylating the oil, but idk maybe when its mixed with the condensed milk n tootsies the THC bonds with that when heated? im still unsure about how ill go about this.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2012)

Somewhat dissenting opinion. Dry ice powder has a large proportion of plant contaminant and would give the final product a rather grassy flavor. You're best off treating the kief with a solvent (like cold alcohol) to leave the vegetation behind. You'll be surprised at what's left on the filter, and that would all have degraded the final candy. cn


----------



## just a medicator (Aug 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Somewhat dissenting opinion. Dry ice powder has a large proportion of plant contaminant and would give the final product a rather grassy flavor. You're best off treating the kief with a solvent (like cold alcohol) to leave the vegetation behind. You'll be surprised at what's left on the filter, and that would all have degraded the final candy. cn


how would i treat it with cold alcohol? just put the kief in a jar and put high proof alcohol in it and shake it and let it sit for a while, then strain it through cheese cloth or something?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2012)

just a medicator said:


> how would i treat it with cold alcohol? just put the kief in a jar and put high proof alcohol in it and shake it and let it sit for a while, then strain it through cheese cloth or something?


oakley84 (is that his handle?) has an extensive thread about it in the Concentrates section. Letting it sit is a bad idea ... you wanna do the quickest coldest filtration you can. The trick is to pull all the cannabinoids before the alcohol begins to drag bitter agents from the vegetation, which it will do. Oakley has the info. cn


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> oakley84 (is that his handle?) has an extensive thread about it in the Concentrates section. Letting it sit is a bad idea ... you wanna do the quickest coldest filtration you can. The trick is to pull all the cannabinoids before the alcohol begins to drag bitter agents from the vegetation, which it will do. Oakley has the info. cn


Yup Oakley1984 is his handle and his thread https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html?highlight=extraction+by+oakley is the shit.

I have 4oz of premium bud set aside from now on to make oil using his guide, tried it a few weeks ago for the first time and I made some nice golden honey oil that is a treat to smoke.

read the thread and follow the directions and you'll have some nice oil for them tootsies'.

regards,


----------

